
Ask HN: Is anyone working on open source DIY artificial ventilators/respirators? - jbms
There&#x27;s a possibility the spread of COVID-19 leads to a lot of people needing help to breathe and not enough equipment.<p>Is anyone working on easy-to-build DIY versions?<p>What are the requirements?<p>- Made of ubiquitous simple components<p>- Provides &quot;clean&quot; air<p>- What flow rate?<p>- What cadence?<p>- What feedback mechanisms? Can it (or an operator) close the loop with cheap fingertip O2 sensors?<p>What&#x27;s the starting point - designs from the 1800s&#x2F;1900s?
======
foxyv
Lot of stuff that can go wrong with ventilator patients:

\- Blood pressure from intrathoracic pressure caused by ventilation. \-
Sedation and pain from ventilation \- Obstruction of airway \- Removal of
airway secretions \- Arterial Blood Gas checks (Blood Ph, Oxygenation, CO2
levels) \- Secondary infection due to ventilation

[https://www.nursingcenter.com/clinical-resources/nursing-
poc...](https://www.nursingcenter.com/clinical-resources/nursing-pocket-
cards/caring-for-the-mechanically-ventilated-patient)

~~~
jbms
Fundamental stuff that can go wrong with ventilator patients who don't have
ventilation:

Death.

~~~
foxyv
Just saying, without medical supervision, current ventilator models are going
to almost certain to cause deaths. An open source ventilator would either need
to be implemented by medical experts or account for the above.

------
ankalagon
Stealing a comment I saw the other day in a thread where a open source
ventilator was shown, if you need a ventilator you'd need intensive care as
well.

------
VectorLock
I wonder if CPAP/BiPAP machines can be software hacked into ventilators. Some
BiPAP models are almost identical to those labeled as "ventilators."

